# History of a badge



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, finally I got the Card Cutter Badge!
I made a little video with all the cards i used before get the badge (all less the 3 of hearts that I forget to film).
The soundtrack is in honor of the next who will got this badge...


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! Great work. I hit the Earth the other day, but didn't film it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw you cut it but don't see it under your avitar.. oh yeah congratulations. . Seeing what it took to get yours has gotten me interested in earning some badges.. thanks


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> I saw you cut it but don't see it under your avitar.. oh yeah congratulations. . Seeing what it took to get yours has gotten me interested in earning some badges.. thanks


Thanks.
Still I have no badge under my avatar because it's fresh of today, so the administrator still didn't have time to put it. Maybe need a few days...


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

You are a Great shooter mate!!!! Well done ????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A lovely compilation video!!! Save that one, and the next time you get frustrated, sit down and watch it again. Again, my congratulations on sticking with it. I hate to think how many cards I went through before I finally got a cut.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi folks, finally I got the Card Cutter Badge!
> I made a little video with all the cards i used before get the badge (all less the 3 of hearts that I forget to film).
> The soundtrack is in honor of the next who will got this badge...


Great shooting! Congratulations. Hope I can do that someday.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave:


----------

